# DeWalt Track Saw Won't Fully Depress



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

My wife got me a nice DeWalt Track Saw for my birthday, and I unboxed it and checked to see if everything was there. Then outside activities took all my time for two months, and just today I got around to setting everything up to cut plywood.

I can't get the blade to depress below 1 inch under the bottom plate of the saw. It won't go beyond the position referred to as "stop" in the manual, where you place the saw when changing/locking the blade. The saw operates and cuts just fine, but at this limited plunge, it won't cut anything (using the track) thicker than 1/2 inch. The blade, which came with it, meets the 6-1/4" spec. I am mystified, but figure I must be missing something very obvious. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I know it sounds simple, but did you adjust the depth stop?


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes. Problem no longer a problem....it was something pretty simple. For some reason, I thought the button and lever on top of the saw that are used to "stop" the depression of the blade in the correct position for changing the blade were part of the safety features of the saw, preventing one from engaging the blade unless certain conditions were met --- typical safety type stuff. Actually, those two features aren't used at all UNLESS you want to change the blade.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

other than the depth setting, the only thing that comes to mind is if you took all the packaging apart that might be on the saw.. some tools have pieces of foam wedged into spots to keep them from getting knocked around in shipping


----------

